# Dad's old rods?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have two surf rods from my father's collection that are the older type, 2 piece, the cork rod butts and large metal guides, about 10'and I'm curious if anyone can tell me if the fact of them being that old, will the rod blanks be weak and not worth having re-wrapped. I am asking this because I've had them for several years an never wanted to throw them away because my father has passed away and I want to hold onto them. There are a few of the eyes that are loose. Anyone have some advice? I'd guess these are from in the mid 70's. One has a worn price tag on it for $36, and I thought maybe the eyes may be worth saving. I can send pics if needed.

Thank you all!

Chris


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have two rods and a reel that belonged to my dad. The reel is over 40 yrs old and the rods are from the 70's. I have used them in the past but now I keep them as mementos.No reason why you can't re-wrap them as long as you don't change the appearance of the rods. Don't know if I would use them for shark fishing but I see no reason why you couldn't use them with a lighter line and fish for pompano.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have several berkely, st. croix, and roddyrods that were made in the early 70's that I still use today. I still catch cobia, tarpon, kings, etc... on them and they seem to hold up fine. I have a ten foot Berkely that will throw a cigar minnow a long ways.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

give them a good bend test. if you hear cracking stop. if you dont then there worth re-wrapping. the guy i do yard work for has a st. croix from atleast the 70s possible the 60s that he had re-wrapped 8 years ago and its one of the baddest ling rods i have ever used.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic441636-64-1.aspx

Thanks Chris, Your post has got me off of the fence. This Morning, I dropped my Dad's old fishing rod off at Rod and Reel Depot to have it cleaned up and stabilized. The eyes and guides are gonna end up falling off if I did'nt do somthing soon. I decided Not to restore it, but to have the strings wrapping the guides re epoxied and stabilized. I showed the old rod to Bonita Dan one day and told him my intentions......................The next time I saw Him, He handed me the reel you see in the photos ( aparently it was one of his first reels and it is the aproperate age for the rod...........Thanks again Dan )

I hope I did'nt derail your thread,but it wasjust the nudge I needed to get moving.










Ron asked me if I reeled backwards is why the reel is upside down?? I had to confess that I am an Idiot sometimes.......( don't think he would belived that it was for releasing fish )


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Dennis,

I'm gonna snap a pic or two of the rods and then you guys will have a better idea of what type they are. I kinda agree with the "bend strength" test. I hate to get rid of them. Hopefully I can post a couple of pics today.

Tight Lines!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

Snagged line what type of rod is that? my uncle gave me a rod almost just like it. the blank and wrappings look just like mine did.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Have the guides replaced of what ever it thats and USE them ! It would make your Dad proud!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jaceboat (12/7/2009)*Snagged line what type of rod is that? my uncle gave me a rod almost just like it. the blank and wrappings look just like mine did.


Jaceboat, I really don't know anytjing about it, there is no info printed on the rod or handle. it is at Rod And Reel Depot right now being repaired...........Drop by and show it to Ron, He is pretty knolagable about them and is very fair in his pricing..................Good luck.

Chris, looking forward to the photos................If you want to send them to pensacola, I can pick them up from your wife in Destin for You. Ihave to go to Destin one day either this week or Next week.............Let Me know...................Dennis


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i would go for it!!!

if decide to do it yourself beshure and rub a super lite coat of flexcoat over them after you strip off all the old guides, this will somewhat protect the blank if it gets banged up against anything and be sure not to go hog wild with the flex coat, if it is dripping you have put way to much on them


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The guides are what makes me really like the idea. They are the larger metal type like whats on a custom Cobia Rod. But These rods had to of been bought back when Woolco was on Fairfield Dr. if that can give a clue as to the age of the rods. They are the 2 piece with the approx 4" collars that join together, I think one has a price tag on it for $39.99, and I think that was the original price back in the day. The one cam ewith a Mitchell 302 on it. All the wrapping string is coming off and all the guides are loose. I promise to get the pics, but I have a feeling it may be not worth fixing. I've never redone a rod, or I could've saved myself a lot of money over the years of fishing. Sounds like a good time to take up a better hobby and try to repair a few I have. I wasthining aboutselling one of myPenn 704z's with a manual bail, or trading it for a couple of used surf rods that aren't quite so heavy. All mine are 13' and back surgery is gonna limit how much I'll be able to go. Looking forward to getting all your advice, so I'll tighten up on the pics ASAP.

Thanks guys,

Chris


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry it took so long guys! Here are a fedw pics of the 2 rods laying beside each other. The one that is maroon is the one I am concerned about. It originally came with a Mitchell 302 on it and I think it was the first time I ever tasted Whiting too! The string that wraps around the rod to hold the guides is what is coming loose. The rod eyes are already loose and I sure would like to have it redone in even a different color if possible. I am partial to blue and yellow if it could be done. Can you guys give me your opinion if you think they are even worth overhauling? I like the idea of the large eyes they have too.














































Okay, so shoot me the bad news if you guys think they have seen their days! lol!

Chris


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

both rods still look like they have use left in them. especially that yellow rod it is in excellent condition. the only real way to tell is to put a bend in them.



im assuming the yellow is fenwick or maybe a lamiglass but if its a fenwick it is in excellent condition. my boss has a few of those and he has a 9ft king rod and bowed it up one day and it is a great rod and his doesnt look near as nice as yours.


----------



## Jpep (Jan 2, 2010)

i got an old ten ft surf rod and i have a old metal eye broke off know anywhere i can get it fixed cheap?


----------

